# 2021 Lawn Journal Bored_more_than_u



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

This is the start of my 2021 plans. It will be the 1st year i started the upkeep of the lawn from the start of the year.

If you want to see how my journey came to this point here is the link

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25704

i made a plan view of my property its rough and not to scale but it will give an idea of what i have ahead of me.




as of now my spring plan is

1. Soil Test

2. get weeds eliminated or at least under control

3. manage/prune all shrubs/bushes

4.Amend soil if need be and or maintenance ferts

5.touch up newly renovated sections with overseeding if needed (A,B)

6.possibly kill off and reseed the car park areas (F,G), these areas i believe will be a problem as the are under trees and major surface roots are present.

as of tonight there is still snow covered hopefully that will clear out soon so i can get started.

stay tuned.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would think about pruning the bushes when they are dormant. Obviously this depends on the bushes itself but dormant cutting is less stressful.

I have knocked down some pannicle hydrangea and burning bushes over the last 2 weeks. 
My rhododendrons need pruning but they have huge buds on it so I will prune them after they bloom. Just for references how you can plan.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you @uts ,
been doing research on that topic and yeah some will be early spring some late spring and then some in fall tyvm again for input


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

I did soil sampling and sent off to Penn State U today for 3 areas of my property.

Section A which was the only part that i did a complete renovation on last year and had a soil test done prior to renovation, hopefully i ll be able to see changes for the better from last fall and new information going forward on maintenance.

Section C this is the back yard and the largest section and plan on overseeding and or renovating come the fall time and or after i kill all the weeds and unwanteds to fill in bare spots.

Section E this is the front of the house a did add some fertz and liquid products i got for the renovation last year to help it along, but i want this to be the best lawn but the last to complete so i want to be able to promote what i have there until i get the work done to porch and walk areas in the future.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

soil tests are in

PlotA side yard was reno'd fall 2020 and amended the soil at that time raised the ph from 5.7 to 6.3 not bad



PlotC back yard and the part that needs the most work it is the dogs bathroom and has not been touched in the 5 years
that i have been in the house so this will take time to correct



PlotE this is the front of the house i only add a small amount of fert during the fall last year so all in all not in horrible shape



i have to shop around and see what fertz are available locally and decide what to put down
it was suggested that on plots A and E i use a 1-1-1 and on plot c N and K fert and lime.
(thanks to the guys on the discord )
when i decide what i am putting down i will post timing, amount and brand.

If anyone has a brand of fertilizer in mind that they have had good luck with and or available in brick and mortar stores feel free to leave suggestions


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

On Sunday March 21st i did some long needed flower bed clean up and edging. was my first attempt at it but the difference was remarkable for a novice. it took longer than expected and was harder than expected but was worth it.







Monday March 22 i applied Prodiamine 65 WDG and lime recommendations per soil report and the fine guys over on discord chat
50lbs lime per 1000 in section C , 10lbs lime per 1000 in sections A and E and .18 oz per 1000 Prodiamine.

i came to the realization i purchased way too much prodiamine this year (5 LB Jug) i have enough for the rest of time but hey at least i wont have to buy it again. Expecting rain tomorrow March 24th to water it all in, if not i ll have to break out the hoses and sprinklers.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

March 26th

started the shrub/bush pruning on the rose of sharron today. we have/had 3 i thined out 2 of them cutting back some height and some inside crossing branches and low off shoots.

on the 3rd which was the biggest it was a problem.


the lean was gtting worse and worse over the last year and feared it was going to uproot itself so i cut it to the stump.
apperntly there is a chance that it will start growing again from this point. i didnt dig it completely up for now if it doesnt start growing again i will dig it up and do something else i that area, either a new plant or just fill in with grass in the fall when i do that project on that section of the back yard.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

April 4
i did a blanket spray post emergent weed control mix of

Tenacity

Quinclorac

Triclopyr

MSO

i did not come up with this combination myself it was recommended by a turf pro so fingers crossed.
i dont know if this will kill every weed on my lawn/property but hopefully it will knock most down so i can further identify and isolate my major weed issues going forward so i can focus on those with what will hopefully be less inputs on my part.

will be doing a fertilizer application on the 5th or 6th have to figure out my schedule.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

April 6th

i put down fertilizers

1-1-1 (10-10-10) on sections A B E F G at a rate of 10LB per 1000 
2-0-1 (20-0-10) on section C at a rate of 4LBS per 1000 [per bag recommendation]

Section D i did nothing that area is side of house with over 50 % weeds of all sorts waiting for it to die off so i can get a better understanding of what's actually there and what i am up against.

April 10

Sections A and E , applied GCF products left over from last fall, RGS and MicroGreen @ 3oz per 1000SqFt. prior to rain over night.
i did this to compare with the sections with and without the liquid product to see if it makes a difference or not.

there is a lot of weed injury from the herbicide apps so glad that is working hoping to not have to blanket app again but i am open to it if needed.


----------



## Bored_more_than_u (Feb 20, 2021)

April 13

i was up on roof to make sure gutters were clear for the start of spring rains and figured i should take some overhead shots of my grass areas. what a mistake. i can see how bad everything is at this stage it doesnt look nearly as bad from ground level but i guess these will serve as good before/start of process pictures.

i am rather disappointed at the looks of things right now. i am hoping with the apps i have done and the schedule i have in mind along with good mowing and watering practices by the time fall rolls around i will have a better handle on what sections need the most attention for overseeding/renovations.

Section A



Section B


Section C






Section D



Section E


----------

